# Worldwide Launch- HydrO2 - Wipeless silica spray !



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello Everyone

im very proud to show you our new innovation - we name it *HydrO2*

we believe this is the next level in paint sealant ! *Spray & Rinse!*

Introducing the incredibly easy to use, effective, and revolutionary TRUE WIPE-LESS spray sealant! CarPro HydrO2 is formulated with Hydrophilic glass fibers, silicon polymers, and fluoropolymers and can be applied to all vehicle surfaces! Paint, glass, plastic, convertible tops, wheels, calipers, and wheel wells are all easily within reach with HydrO2. HydrO2 was specifically formulated to save time and therefore money for all the Car Pros and enthusiast alike! This new innovative coat forms an ultra-water-repellent coating and is applied by simply spraying and then rinsing off with only water! You no longer have to wipe the surface dry. Simply "dry off" the car with water pressure!

A simple spray and rinse application saves time and results in a durable silica shell that produces a brilliant protected shine that is incredibly easy to maintain. Our "Hydroelectric bonding" function means HydrO2 reacts chemically with water contact! This means the coating transforms from Hydrophilic to Hydrophobic. The pressure from spraying with water accelerates the bonding of HydrO2 to the surface creating a Hydrophobic layer. HydrO2 is climate and temperature stable, and is an extremely effective long lasting water repellent that is resistant to nearly all acids, alkaline solutions, and solvents while offering significant UV (Ultra Violet) protection. HydrO2 is sold only in concentrated form which offers significant cost savings as well.










Features:

Ease of Use: Spray on and rinse off with almost zero wiping needed after wash
Time Saver: Maintains paint with less wiping which means less chance of scratches
UV Protection: Offers significant protection from UVA and UVB rays and sun damage
Chemical and fallout Protection: Resistant to nearly all acids, alkaline solutions, and solvents
Concentrated Value: For every ounce/ml of HydrO2 you make 4 oz/ml ready to use spray. Dilution of 1 part Hydro to 3 parts water (Dilute with distilled water for best results) (25% Hydro+ 75% water)
Beauty: Instantly revives the deep luster and smoothness of your paint
Versatility: Use on any surface
*Durability: Up to 3 months*
Water repellency: Drops of water are repelled from the surface
Instant Release: No cure time needed

Directions:

1. In shaded location or shop wash your vehicle and remove any dirt from the surfaces. 
Use car shampoos with no wax or gloss enhancers!! There is NO NEED to dry off the vehicle! But surface must be clean well from soap residues. 
2. Dilute 1 part HydrO2 to 3 parts water (measure cap supplied 30ml), and shake.
3. Spray all vehicle surfaces. We recommend a hand pump sprayer for easy and faster application to large surfaces.
4. Immediately rinse well with strong water pressure or using a pressure washer to produce physical shock and create well formed coating. Then "flood rinse" the vehicle without a spray nozzle.
5. If needed wipe any excess droplets with a clean microfiber, wiping in one direction.

Average consumption per car : 40ml ( 160ml ready to use)

Notes:
For best practice dilute only the amount needed using distilled water.
After spray on car you can rub with wet sponge the surface for better bonding.
Any imperfections can be corrected by re-applying HydrO2 on that area.

*Tip : *
Use the HydrO2 for your glass washer liquid with dilution ratio of 1:10, this will maintain your windscreen Hydrophobic rain repel while cleaning them.
best maintenance after any windscreen coat or better FlyBy30.

packing range : 50ml, 100ml, 500ml, 1L

HydrO2 is already available and ready to sell over www.carpro.uk.com website, soon available with other resellers.

as some of you know me i always proof my products with in the extreme way. in this video we show how it works and more important APC wash right after :






few samples sent already to some of our CarPro detailers in the UK and we hope to see there impressions soon.

any questions are welcome .
thank you for your time!.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like it could be a winner - Looking forward to trying this .....


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks really good no gb on this


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Very limited stock of the 100ml and 500ml on the CarProUK website. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks like it could be a winner - Looking forward to trying this .....


I think Andy sent you sample, not sure


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> I think Andy sent you sample, not sure


On its way to our favourite forum manager! :wave:

Andy


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Look forward to trying this out, certainly not cheap for 500ml


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Look forward to trying this out, certainly not cheap for 500ml


Not cheap maybe but works , HydrO2 contain round 45% of silica components , this material is expansive we dont save effort to make it worthwhile and perform as we want, there is no point selling poor quality product for cheap cost, this is our believe .
from 500ml you do 2L ready solution, 2L you can coat 13 full cars round about, you can dilute it more but it will affect the durability and the hydrophobicity.

HTH


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Look forward to trying this out, certainly not cheap for 500ml


I think you are right though- it does look quite expensive on first reflection. :speechles

100ml at £12 is expensive, but 400ml for £12 is much better value (Reload retails at £16-£18 for 400ml). I am sure you can think of many more spray sealants that retail for well over £12 per 400ml of 'ready to use' product. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks very good !!! 
Im waiting for a video review


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the look of it but I'm not totally convinced I'm afraid, I think if you cost out how much you would use compared to other ready to use products you sprayed a hell of a lot of product on half of a bonnet.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Also looking forward to hearing reviews on this


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Not cheap maybe but works , HydrO2 contain round 45% of silica components , this material is expansive we dont save effort to make it worthwhile and perform as we want, there is no point selling poor quality product for cheap cost, this is our believe .
> from 500ml you do 2L ready solution, 2L you can coat 13 full cars round about, you can dilute it more but it will affect the durability and the hydrophobicity.
> 
> HTH


I'm not follow you at the moment. Andy says that you can coat 10 cars with 100ml bottle and you said that 500ml is suffience to coat 13?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I'm not follow you at the moment. Andy says that you can coat 10 cars with 100ml bottle and you said that 500ml is suffience to coat 13?


Yup, fair point. I have edited my post to reflect that 40ml is the minimum you could coat a car with. 150ml of diluted product is what we think the average person will use on the average car. :thumb:

Sorry for any confusion! 

Andy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So then too expensive to me. I would stick to Reload, it is far more economical.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Having seen the videos and heard the application technics. It could be an interesting product. But we will see once it gets ordered and put through its passes. Then I can give an honest opinion and my thoughts. But that is in the future as they say.
Gordon.


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Being a big fan and user of CarPro stuff I can't wait till the weather breaks and I can get some to test.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sm81 said:


> So then too expensive to me. I would stick to Reload, it is far more economical.


Maybe this would be better for home users if it's purely economical

for Professionals, when it comes to things like this.. if it can perform as well as reload, or better (I say IF as I haven't had time to test it yet.. sitting there waiting lol)

you have to include the time saved.. 3-5 minutes to coat the whole car compared to 20 minutes with reload.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's going to be fun testing this against ArtDeShine Hydrophobic Coat and the Permanon products! 

I've been waiting for the FlyBy30 to hit Waxit Australia, I'll have to wait a bit longer for this as well. I need more PERL too!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Benji471 said:


> I like the look of it but I'm not totally convinced I'm afraid, I think if you cost out how much you would use compared to other ready to use products you sprayed a hell of a lot of product on half of a bonnet.


the test in our video is to show how to apply , the effect, and the durability against APC . average squirt each time is about 1ml depend on the trigger ofcourse.
i think soon you will see more tests from some guys who got it or bought, 
thats one of the reasons we do 50ml samplers to offer customers from all our products, cheap way to test .


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I might get it just to put in my window washer bottle! Instant protection from rain at a touch of a button.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

How would washer mixes affect this in the washer bottle? Is their any information on what mixes would have an adverse affect on hydro2?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

fifer807 said:


> How would washer mixes affect this in the washer bottle? Is their any information on what mixes would have an adverse affect on hydro2?


Didnt get you , what do you mean washer mixes?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'm not having fun with my current one in this damp cold weather

Ive ordered 2 small bottles. The next size up was out of stock


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Tip :
> Use the HydrO2 for your glass washer liquid with dilution ratio of 1:10, this will maintain your windscreen Hydrophobic rain repel while cleaning them.
> best maintenance after any windscreen coat or better FlyBy30.


I may be mistaken but I read this as washer bottle. So I presumed you would mix it with screenwash.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fifer807 said:


> I may be mistaken but I read this as washer bottle. So I presumed you would mix it with screenwash.


Slightly older post when first launched and a few questions answered on the subject.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3955147&postcount=13

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3969500&postcount=15

HTH
Gordon.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Many thanks for that. Definately dont use in screen wash.


Maybe to avoid any future confusion it would be good if op deleted the tip on pagr 1 of this thread. Otherwise if somebody only saw the first page the end result may not be desirable.


----------

